# Where to buy wire cloth/mesh and how to build a transport cage



## Kaley (Sep 6, 2010)

I've been looking at local stores for wire cloth/mesh but the squares have either been too small or too big. I'm looking for one with squares that are 1 inch x 1 inch.

Also, how do I build a transport cage? Could I use a pet carrier?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 6, 2010)

A large dog carrier makes a great transport cage. Are you flying bunnies, or going by car?
2-3 bunnies per dog carrier works well (if they like eachother/indifferent to eachother, you should be good to go  )

How far are you going?


----------



## Kaley (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi, we are going to pick up the bunny at a show in Cleburne, TX. That is about 1 and a 1/2 hours outside of where we live in Dallas. We will be going by car.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 6, 2010)

I'd suggest stuffing the carrier with hay. It's cushiony and edible 

Try to stop regularly for a water break and a snack (Bottles in carriers have always leaked on me, making for sopping wet, cranky buns  ) 

You could do a single bunny in a cat carrier.


----------



## Alyssaur (Sep 7, 2010)

Woops. Wrong thread.


----------



## Dulmit (Sep 7, 2010)

I use the larger cat carriers for my buns (hard plastic version). I wouldn't use them for multiple day trips, but I have used them for 2 hour trips. They seem to like being a little snug while travelling. Hay and a towel seem to help them relax.


----------



## elrohwen (Sep 7, 2010)

Are you specifically looking for wire mesh, or would NIC grids work? They come in 1.5"x1.5" grid size and many people use them for indoor housing. You can find them at Bed Bath & Beyond, Target, Walmart, etc (I prefer BB&B, because they sell only the 1.5" size mesh, while some stores carry a mix with 3" mesh). 

If you specifically need mesh, I would look in the garden center of a hardware store. I don't know if they have 1" mesh specifically, but I bought a sheet of 1/4" mesh there recently and it was the only place in the store to find that type of thing (I asked 3 people who worked there before I found that out)


----------



## Kaley (Sep 7, 2010)

*elrohwen wrote: *


> Are you specifically looking for wire mesh, or would NIC grids work? They come in 1.5"x1.5" grid size and many people use them for indoor housing. You can find them at Bed Bath & Beyond, Target, Walmart, etc (I prefer BB&B, because they sell only the 1.5" size mesh, while some stores carry a mix with 3" mesh).
> 
> If you specifically need mesh, I would look in the garden center of a hardware store. I don't know if they have 1" mesh specifically, but I bought a sheet of 1/4" mesh there recently and it was the only place in the store to find that type of thing (I asked 3 people who worked there before I found that out)


I'm actually looking for something to go on the bottom of the hutch, so NIC panels would probably not work. Is the 1/4 mesh large enough for the waste to go through?


----------



## elrohwen (Sep 7, 2010)

The 1/4" isn't large enough for all of the poop to go through, but there are different sizes available in the garden section. Just look for the deer and chicken fencing. I don't have wire bottom cages (I use it in my litter boxes, to keep one of my buns from digging the litter out all over the cage) so I'm not really sure which size is appropriate for a cage bottom. Hopefully someone else can help with that, or a quick search of the site might give you that answer. I do know that generally small mesh size is more comfortable and safer for their feet, so 1"x1" sounds too large. Maybe 1/2"x1/2" would be better.


----------



## tamsin (Sep 7, 2010)

I wouldn't advise any mesh on the cage floor. A solid floor and litter tray are much more comfortable. If you do use mesh then 1" is too large as a rabbit could easily put a foot through it and damage a leg.


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 8, 2010)

if your absolutely set on mesh, at least make one half of the cage a solid zone for them to take a rest from the mesh. i would suggest litter training them though. 1 it's easier to clean and 2 it's just a lot cleaner and easier on the bunnies. i wouldn't suggest it at all for their cage though. if anything, transport and only transport.


----------



## Kaley (Sep 8, 2010)

*AquaticRex wrote: *


> if your absolutely set on mesh, at least make one half of the cage a solid zone for them to take a rest from the mesh. i would suggest litter training them though. 1 it's easier to clean and 2 it's just a lot cleaner and easier on the bunnies. i wouldn't suggest it at all for their cage though. if anything, transport and only transport.




We do have a solid zone for the hutch. I'm not allowed to keep the bunny inside, so would a litter box still work?


----------



## Kaley (Sep 8, 2010)

I just remembered, I saw some plastic "wire" that I don't think would be bad for the feet. Would that be okay?


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 9, 2010)

litter box would be perfect, especially once they're litter trained. then if you want you can just close up the bottom altogether, cause if they're litter trained there is no point of a mesh bottom lol. since they're outside you may wanna look into winter proofing the hutch before any cold cold cold weather comes around. your more south then i am though, so you will prolly need another method then what i'd suggest. just use tarps and hay i guess. anyone have a better idea?


----------

